# Safestrap 1.0 Loader Screen Contest



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello!

I put up a contest in the RootzWiki Droid 3 forum to determine what the splash screen for the new Safestrap will look like. This is a screen which will be shown at boot time for about 8 seconds and give the user the option of entering recovery.

Then I realize that I should have posted it here as well, because I plan on releasing an official Bionic Safestrap 1.0.

So, if you're interested in seeing the new the splash screen submissions (and/or making one yourself) head on over:
http://rootzwiki.com...-a-little-help/

For those of you who don't know what Safestrap is, here's a little background:

When I first got started on the Droid 3, and read up on how the stock 2nd-init Bootstrap worked, I felt like everytime you flashed a ROM, you took a huge leap of faith. By clobbering the system partition, we as users might or might not be able to get back into recovery and/or boot the OS. Leaving us with a fastboot restore.

Safestrap has several improvements over the current stock hijack:
1. The flashing feature in Safestrap Recovery places ROMs onto the /preinstall partition (as a 2nd-system). This protects the hijack necessary for getting into recovery and booting custom ROMs.
2. Several customizations to the 2nd-init process for the Droid 3 and Bionic:
2a. Eliminates several duplicate mounts
2b. Uses an "init" binary which supports the custom Motorola users/groups and system properties necessary to run a 2nd-init custom ROM on our devices.
2c. With the exception of the compiled 2nd-init binary, the entire hijack is written in shell script so that the process is transparent to interested users.
3. Recovery entry via BP-Tools mode in the boot menu (power + M), OR using the menu button during the splash screen.
4. Unlike the stock Bootstrap, Safestrap has a "Remove Recovery" feature to uninstall it's hijack. If you've kept your primary system otherwise pristine (root + safestrap) then you're in great shape to perform an OTA update after the removal.
5. Safestrap 1.0 will work with most ROMs. No special changes will be necessary. (This feature will continue to be tested as time goes on)

Some of you may have seen a video by Deodexed showing him instantly swapping systems and rebooting. This was causing several users to hang at the "M" logo due to differences in the /data partitions between CM7 and MotoBlur. So in the new version it performs a mini-backup/restore of your working data sets before swapping between systems.

PS. I apologize for the cross-device posting.


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

Can't wait for it! need testers? hit me up i always do what i can to help!


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow. That sounds great.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds awesome. Any known downsides?


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

darkrom said:


> Sounds awesome. Any known downsides?


The only real downside is that Safestrap doesn't support flashing the primary system. If there's any other issues, I try and get them fixed.


----------



## Pantheon. (Sep 15, 2011)

If I may ask, would this not make it possible to have CM7 on the Bionic like the Droid X?


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

Pantheon. said:


> If I may ask, would this not make it possible to have CM7 on the Bionic like the Droid X?


yes theres videos of cm7 on the bionic used with the safestrap


----------



## Pantheon. (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Hashcode said:


> The only real downside is that Safestrap doesn't support flashing the primary system. If there's any other issues, I try and get them fixed.


Isn't the primary system something flashed for your average rom? I am trying to learn more about this because its quite interesting stuff.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

can this boot you into clockwork from phone being off?


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow the effort you guys put into making our device easier and a pleasure to use is outstanding . Can't wait to try this.


----------

